# Alpha "Panda" Anyone?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone have an Alpha Paul Newman cronograph with the white dial? I find this a stunning watch and am a bit surprised by not finding one in the forum so far...

Cheers!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Someone will have one. Its just that some find Alpha's a little errrrrrrrr "Over priced" is the politest way of saying it.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I had one, a handsome piece.....










.......& great ST19 movement....










.......enjoyed it but now flipped


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mine was the other way round (negative Panda?) but I liked it a lot  .......... but sold it 

I'd like another  - anyone know where I can get one from & how much they currently go for??


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

dapper said:


> I had one, a handsome piece.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one; nice watch and lovely movement...

Mine's on a black bracelet - I'll put a picture up when I get home,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, thats the one! Really nice! Thanks for the pictures!

@pauluspaolo: they have a price tag of $132 over ta Aplha's website.


----------

